# Live Earth Products Organic Soil Conditioner



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I have some very dry and compacted soil near the curb strips of my lawn. I have thoughts of using these products to loosen things up:

Lawn Force 5: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CCR3XCQ/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?pd_rd_i=B00CCR3XCQ&pd_rd_w=vU2CR&content-id=amzn1.sym.999c0877-3704-4f0f-9726-eebf80846a35&pf_rd_p=999c0877-3704-4f0f-9726-eebf80846a35&pf_rd_r=T93TH6Y1W5GAF3PAE1X8&pd_rd_wg=6NYrV&pd_rd_r=5bd0d1a5-cfc8-42ee-9f96-d2cbcacd275f&s=lawn-garden&sp_csd=d2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9kZXRhaWw&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzNUgxTzZWMjFTTlk5JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUExMDI0NTYxM1NIQjlOUU9YQkRLSiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDA0OTUzMTVYWkVXNjlGUFZJQyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2RldGFpbCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU&th=1

Live Earth Products Organic Soil Conditioner: https://www.amazon.com/Live-Earth-Products-Humate-Conditioner/dp/B08D127Q9T/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=soil+improver&qid=1660623328&s=lawn-garden&sprefix=soil+impr%2Clawngarden%2C82&sr=1-1-spons&psc=1&smid=A1YJ4QUG29EOPU

I'm interested in hearing more about Live Earth as it has a 1.5% iron as well.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

First time user here for the Live Earth Product. I also have some compacted areas but I believe this product will take some months to break down into the soil. Here in Fort Worth we have been dealing with some extreme heat and no rain so I am not sure if it has helped as of yet. I am hoping from here until next season it makes some difference since it does have 45% Humic. 
Next season I plan to do test plots with Live Earth Product and Mirimichi Green CarbonizPN Soil Enhancer, to see which product shows improvement. Sorry, not much help on the Live Earth product as I applied it 2 months ago and my struggle areas have not greatly improved.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes any granular product needs to be watered in with a decent amount of water or rainfall to make it effective. Anywhere from 1"-1.5" would help activate the granular effectively. I have no issues with that. Do you have a no watering HOA policy?


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

creediddy2021 said:


> Yes any granular product needs to be watered in with a decent amount of water or rainfall to make it effective. Anywhere from 1"-1.5" would help activate the granular effectively. I have no issues with that. Do you have a no watering HOA policy?


I water my two allowed days per week, achieving 1 inch of water. I just know my struggle areas do not look like they have improved overall since application of the Live Earth soil conditioner. When I apply any granular product I usually time it the evening before my watering day.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

jdrop01 said:


> I water my two allowed days per week, achieving 1 inch of water. I just know my struggle areas do not look like they have improved overall since application of the Live Earth soil conditioner. When I apply any granular product I usually time it the evening before my watering day.


That feels the same for me, however, once I get a good rainfall the area will recover, but I get frustrated as curb strip and right side area near my driveway go dormant and compact very quickly with dry weather. It gets 100% sunlight on those areas. I believe the best thing I can do this fall is to use this soil conditioner along with a surfactant. I will keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

I am going to buy this product next month for my soil surfactant, little expensive but at the application rate it will give me almost 8 months worth. I will also keep you updated.

https://aquatrols.com/flex/

Buying it from

https://winproonline.com/products/aqueduct-flex-44lb

I have almost the exact issue as you haha. So far I went ahead and rented a core aerator and top dressed with compost. I am hoping throughout winter this will break down and help amend the soil some. As of now my local dry spots get bad 2 days with heat.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Ouch $175 for 44# bag. That a pretty expensive solution for improving soil and turf stress .

I could get a small bag of JG BBU seed, Lesco Moisture Manager, and a bag of this Live Earth for the same cost.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

creediddy2021 said:


> Ouch $175 for 44# bag. That a pretty expensive solution for improving soil and turf stress .
> 
> I could get a small bag of JG BBU seed, Lesco Moisture Manager, and a bag of this Live Earth for the same cost.


Did some more research and it seems SoakORR seems very similar to the product above for half the price. https://ryanknorrlawncare.com/product/soakorr/


----------

